
Simon Peyton Jones – Haskell is useless [video] - weinzierl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=iSmkqocn0oQ
======
weinzierl
Original title seems like click-bait but the content is really good and to
defend the title SPJ really puts Haskell in the useless category right in the
video. Of course the more interesting thing is his way of classifying
languages along two axes of useful/useless and safe/unsafe and that he sees a
general trend of movement along the safe/unsafe axis.

